# Oregon Gun enthusiasts vs. Gun Grabbers



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am diametrically opposed to Police taking sides in the gun debate and hosting "buybacks" and "turn ins". Here in Tennessee any gun we legally seize, recover or otherwise take into possession can not be destroyed but rather must be sold in lots on Government Surplus Auctions - GovDeals.com. Murder weapons are retained in evidence forever. Suicide weapons are either returned to the family or sold on the same site.

In Oregon gun enthusiasts are bringing cheap, $5.00 high capacity magazines to gun turn ins and getting $25.00 gift cards for each one. They are also intercepting people before they turn in guns hoping to buy valuable guns at low prices. People turning in "assault rifles" get a whopping $125.00. It originally sounded pretty funny but when I thought about it they are really profiting off of tax dollars and the High capacity magazines will just end up being destroyed. There is probably a better way to counter gun buy backs.

Firearms enthusiasts crash gun buyback to hunt bargains | Fox News


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Not their fault that someone decided to hand out 25 dollar gift cards for the mags. The hi cap mags shouldn't be an issue at all in the first place.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

IMO, just LEO's helping to promote taking guns from legal citizens any way the government says and they do it willingly.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Police here take sides in the gun debate on a continuous basis. They are behind every gun control measure we have and NJ is notorious for gun controls. A bunch of the folks here don't like my attitude about the police, but as long as they want to take away my constitutional rights then I see no reason to support them in any way.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The 2nd ammendment will go away soon. The police in the france attack, they didn't have guns. Neither do a number in England. Thats the road were going down here. It will happen slowly but surely, one law then another. 

Dismantling the 2nd ammendment, and not realizing that you soon wont have a gun either.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The sole purpose is to make libtards feel good about themselves for doing something. It is irrelivant if it actually accomplishes a stated goal.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll bet those idiots would be in shock if they learn the real value of the guns they turn in for cheap!


----------



## rihmjihm (Apr 20, 2015)

We have allowed millions to cross into the US from places where many have never had vaccines . Measles was a defeat illness hear . Add to that the foolish aint vaccines crowd you are going to see more of this.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The local police held a buyback last fall.
They took in a couple hundred guns and not one could be traced to a crime.
They were (supposedly) all destroyed.


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

My favorite was the gun club that collected all the broken, rusted, POS guns they could find. Went to the gun buy back, got a $100 a piece for them. Used the money to send kids to NRA camp.
www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2012/06/daniel-zimmerman/guns-sa


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Can't remember where it happened, but at one buyback, someone in the pipeline cherry-picked all the good guns and they dissappeared before the furnace heated up.


----------

